# Churches in Memphis



## Me Died Blue (May 16, 2004)

I'll be going to Rhodes College this fall in Memphis, Tennessee. I've checked on both the OPC's and the PCA's websites for churches in that area. There are no OPC's close, and there are a few PCA's. At this point I basically plan to visit all the PCA's once I get down there and try to biblically make a decision as to which to attend. If anyone is already familiar with a church near Memphis, or knows someone who would be, any advise or pointers would be much appreciated.

In Christ,

Chris


----------



## jfschultz (May 17, 2004)

[quote:189627e6df][i:189627e6df]Originally posted by Me Died Blue[/i:189627e6df]
I'll be going to Rhodes College this fall in Memphis, Tennessee. I've checked on both the OPC's and the PCA's websites for churches in that area. There are no OPC's close, and there are a few PCA's. At this point I basically plan to visit all the PCA's once I get down there and try to biblically make a decision as to which to attend. If anyone is already familiar with a church near Memphis, or knows someone who would be, any advise or pointers would be much appreciated.

In Christ,

Chris [/quote:189627e6df]

 to Memphis. (OK so it is a bit early.)

I attend Riveroaks Reformed Presbyterian Church in Germantown, a suburb just east of Memphis. It is about 13 miles from Rhodes College.

RRPC has been a real blessing to me.With about 400 members, it is small compared to many Memphis area churches. The adult Sunday School classes are taught in a 4 month term cycle of electives, rather than the more usuall demographic divisions.


----------



## Me Died Blue (May 17, 2004)

Thanks for letting me know about it. I'll definitely have to check it out. What are your thoughts on how they deal with the Regulative Principle and the WCF?


----------



## jfschultz (May 17, 2004)

[quote:d8aff81849][i:d8aff81849]Originally posted by Me Died Blue[/i:d8aff81849]
Thanks for letting me know about it. I'll definitely have to check it out. What are your thoughts on how they deal with the Regulative Principle and the WCF? [/quote:d8aff81849]

The services are traditional and we use the Red Trinity Hymnal. When I first attended the pew racks did have a praise song booklet, which went away. Praise songs have been printed in the bulletin and used occasionally, but are well chosen for being theologically sound. (I would like to see metrical psalms used on a more regular basis.) (BTW, our associate pastor, Ford Williams was on the Tinity Hymnal revision committee.)

They do take the Westminster standards seriously. Those who desire to teach must be members and apply to teach. The application asks their position vis-a-vis the Westminster standards. One of the Adult Sunday School electives is an indepth examination of the Shorter Catechism.


----------

